# Honey processing to extend liquid state time



## Apipack (Apr 28, 2005)

We are honey processing company and exporter in Ukraine. We would like to extend our technology process that will allow to escape quick crystalization of honey to pack it. 
We know about 4 main options:
1. flash heating with cooling
2. overheating
3. filtration
4. creaming (let say melting of crystals)

Can anyone advise: 
1.Which one is used most of all and which is prohibited? 
2.What are their strength/weaks? 
3. Is there any ready solutions or producer with online descriptions? Where can we study more about issue?

Apipack (www.apipack.com) - Ukrainian natural bee products.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I believe the large packers use flash heating and very fine filtration (after settling first). The weakness is honey processed this way does not (In My Opinion) taste very good.


----------

